# Birmingham Meet Up???



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

Has Some Ppl Know We Are Tring To Get A Meet Up In The Brum Area Somewhere,we Need Ppl To Comment On This And Hopefully We Could Get Something Good Going In Our Area As We Have Nothing For Us Reptile Lovers!!!ive Put A Poll On It..


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i think its a good idea...i live in stoke but i would travel for it as its crap for reptile shows and it would be a great way of geting to know people better and get a look at their reptiles.


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

im def up for it...the more the merrier!!!!!!


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

*......*

BUMP: victory:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

what would we be doing at this meeting? lol ???? me and my bf would probably come!


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

oh fo sho


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

*.*

well first of all rep talk then who knows prob drink the pub dry...hahahaha....

no we need lots of ppl to join in then it would be worth it...


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

ye ok - we will come! as long as you tell us where n when!


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

*ok*

ok m8 keep u informed : victory: : victory:


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry missed this post somehow. was looking for info on live food suppliers and on looking down list came across this.
Oh yeh sorry I'm def up for a get together.


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll come as long as Rachel stops insulting the shops prices!:Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Our live food is a bargain! Yay!!


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

:lol2::lol2:yeh get 5 tubs for £10 nearly died of shock 
Its not the shop prices you got to worry about Mark, before long it will be you im insulting, then you know I like you:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Liz Smith (Mar 17, 2007)

dargos mom said:


> :lol2::lol2:yeh get 5 tubs for £10 nearly died of shock
> Its not the shop prices you got to worry about Mark, before long it will be you im insulting, then you know I like you:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Romance in the air:lol2:


----------



## Liz Smith (Mar 17, 2007)

Count us in


----------



## anubis & crystal (Feb 25, 2007)

on the romance or the meet?


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

on the meet,


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

WILL STILL need ppl to poll and join the brum meet!!!!com on!!!!: victory: : victory:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I will go, just tell us when and where. 

On a separate note has Shirleys got a decent supply of livefood in at the mo? I am completely out, and its about the nearest place to go get from work.

Did someone say 5 for £10 ??

If yes I'll nip up there at lunch time


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yea they were 5 for ten quid the other day but sorry dnt ko if he as any!!!!!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks I'll ring them.....

So where and when is this going to take place then?


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

well its not worth it unless we get ppl to join we need a good bunch of ppl to come dnt we really,but i said we can find out who drives and who dnt and then find a place for ppl who dnt easy to get to!!!if that makes sence????


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Lol, sorry I thought this was for local folk I realise now its on a bigger scale


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

well anyone can come but yea it was aimmed at locals!!!!


----------



## mikes (Mar 12, 2007)

Wish I had known it was 10 tubs for £5 the other day when I was there :lol2:


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO,hahahahaha other way round 5 tubs for a tener!!!!:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

The thing is we arent in abundance, I think you are likely to have ralleyed most of them already, plus the fact they wont all be lizard enthusiasts, maybe you should post in the General Thread, I know a few that keep snakes, some in Coventry that keep arachnids, and there are a few I've seen around from places like Redditch and Bromsgrove, couldnt tell you what they keep mind you


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

good idea!!!do you know if we can put this same thread over in gen then???


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Send a PM to Welsh Gaz, he's a mod, and has the powers that be 

You'll need to send a link to him so he knows what you're talking about though 

BTW your Poll ends today so you might do well to start a NEW thread in the General Herp Chat page, and just copy a link into the end of this one, so anyone reading this thread can click to go to the new one

Does that make sense? It does in my head, just not when I read it back lol


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Whereabouts would it be ? As looking at it most people are from brum/ wolverhampton side. I certainly couldn't make it far as the van I use only does 20 ish to the gallon making any trip expensive.
Also if it's going to be a reptile meet then where ever you decide to go must allow you to take animals as sooner or later people will want to show off theirs. It's no point having a meet if no one gets to see the animals.
There is an IHS meet around that area, at proteus I believe, just he other side of the M5 but you do have to be a member.

Mike


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

true,,do you ko how much it is to join them and any details????


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

> "If it's going to be a reptile meet then where ever you decide to go must allow you to take animals as sooner or later people will want to show off theirs. It's no point having a meet if no one gets to see the animals"


 
I disagree, I wouldnt take my pets out in the day for the sake of "showing them off". I'd be happy to sit in a pub, meet folk, and enjoy myself, I wouldnt be happy doing the same in a hall with a Timor Monitor or 5 collared lizards in tow.

The original query was, would people be willing to "Beardie sit" in the Midlands, and then it was agreed those that were local/considering getting involved meet up. I can't see why they'd want to take their pets with them, it isnt a show, just a get together, a few beers and a way to get to know the locals (from what I understand).

I'd rather people came to my home if they wanted to see my reps, I dont like to disturb them unless I have to.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yea it was wasnt it,,yea i agree....we need mre ppl tho!!!!lets bug any1 from brum and surronding areas!!!!

:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## lucie (Aug 22, 2006)

*I would def be up for it, I live in Evesham, which is only about 40mins away, so count me in if thats ok?!*


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yea bring it on mre the better!!!!: victory:


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont live in brum, but i live in leicestershire which isnt too far. id be up for it.


----------



## lucie (Aug 22, 2006)

*I think Brums a really good location, as it's central to a lot of surrounding areas plus theres loads of places to meet, I love Brum, I lived there for about three months and really miss it! *


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yippppppyyyyyyyy,lets get this going!!!!

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## lucie (Aug 22, 2006)

*Lets do this!: victory: *


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i said no because i cant get their...however i'm sure people would be interested in it


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

well thats why i said that some ppl drive and some dnt we can try arrange meeting points as well if ppl are prepare to pick ppl up!!!i think we could get that sorted couldnt we????

read the whole thread its quite good!!!!!!!rep sitting etc etc member cards etc etc....

com on join in ppl.....bump bump.....: victory:


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

bump bump brummies!!!!!:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

il def come 
x


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

new idea to bring to the meet to from another thread...bulk buy live food to one address its cheaper then collect or take to the meet etc etc....

what you reckon????


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

bump bump.........: victory: : victory:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

we do have quite a lot of live food now btw, our delivery is every Thursday.

Mark


----------



## mikes (Mar 12, 2007)

Well i noticed a box full of live food lying around yesterday lol Wheres the other BD gone??? Yoki is it?


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

thats good to know 

cheers....:no1:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

Olivia begged and pleaded so we let her buy Loki


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

whos that?the monitor???


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

lol no yoki is a rankins dragon!


----------



## Rubber-man (Dec 23, 2006)

I'd be up for a brum meet. I drive and could collect people along the way.
So if you need a lift and live on the M5 corridor let me know.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh I thought I saw Loki in the top left viv this afternoon (In the big massive unit), I must be going mad, lol


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

bump.....brummies com on :no1:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

gan1 said:


> Oh I thought I saw Loki in the top left viv this afternoon (In the big massive unit), I must be going mad, lol


haha ur not going mad!! She just hasn't picked him up yet. She's taking him on saturday but we had a nice Ackie come in on Wednesday so they traded houses lol


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

hehe i new she'd have him (loki)- she couldnt resist lol!


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

i'd be game, just ya'll would have to keep us posted as i ent on ere much


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

im confused r animals coming or not? lol! ill come either way but just wanna know?


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

I think the best thing to do would be to pick a local pub and invade it lol. Leave the animals at home where it's safe - and warm! Bring photos though!


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Confirm a date.


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Confirm a date.


yay ~ lol


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Being transfered over to general herp chat...


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

right then this seems to be my fault and as no one is making any headway I think I should take the lead.
getting diary out .......
Trouble is easters coming up so lets have a selection
sat 7 April (easter Saturday)
Sat 14 April
Sat 21 April
somewhere in Solihull town centre maybe...
byt first lets arrange a date
PM me with the best date for you and we will try and arrange for most popular. If saturday isnt a good day for you state which day would be better maybe have several gatherings so we get to meet everyone.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dargos mom said:


> right then this seems to be my fault and as no one is making any headway I think I should take the lead.
> getting diary out .......
> Trouble is easters coming up so lets have a selection
> sat 7 April (easter Saturday)
> ...


thats me out then... too soon, cant get any weekends off


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

i def cant do the 21st april its my bfs 21st birthday party.....and noooooo crashing! lol


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

i'd certainly find it easier (as would be coming by train) if it could be held somewhere in between new street, snow hill, etc.. within walking distance.

i can't drive cos of operations so would be a bit poop if i had to miss it cos of that 

it's ok if not,
just thought i'd ask.
xx


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

my bdays on the 21st of April too


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

my bfs bday is 22nd april but having the party on the 22nd.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

my brothers bday is the 22nd too


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

******* :smile:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

My Other Half's best mate is having his 30th on the 21st, so I cant go to that one.

My birthday is on the 6th so I'l be out on the 7th April.

Anyone wants picking up from New Street, or a lift from local ie Tigercub lives round the corner, give us a shout.

Just a suggestion, but there are loads of places in moseley which isnt far from Brum city centre, Solihull tends to be full of boys that look a little like boy-band members in pink shirts with massive collars and spiked, streaky blond hair


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

gan1 said:


> Solihull tends to be full of boys that look a little like boy-band members in pink shirts with massive collars and spiked, streaky blond hair


 
hahahahahaha


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

i live in stourbridge so not to far, count me in


----------



## gary22 (Jan 21, 2007)

i could be tempted if someone comes up with a date


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

gan1 said:


> .
> 
> Anyone wants picking up from New Street, or a lift from local ie Tigercub lives round the corner, give us a shout.
> 
> ...


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

right then its not Solihull and not 21st April 
so lets look at May 
5
12
19
26
Please PM me with best date


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

fundo said:


> hahahahahaha


I noted you didnt disagree, pmsl


Any of those dates are fine by me, I dont know the village pub, but I trust your better judgement, Fundo might know it, he lives Edgbaston I think, maybe he's been there?


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

*bump*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

where is it gonna be held now????????


----------

